# 24h von Duisburg 2008 mit GT-Team?



## bofh (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

dieses Jahr habe ich in einem 8er-Team an den 24h von Duisburg teilgenommen. Das Ganze war eine richtig schöne Veranstaltung. Nächstes Jahr werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder dort starten - nur ein Team dafür fehlt mir noch. Habt Ihr vielleicht Lust, als "GTeam" mitzumachen?
Hier ein paar Links dazu:
Ein Videoclip (ca. 30 MB): http://media.xnx-gmbh.de/bike2b/Duisburg2007/2007_clip_duisburg.wmv
Ein Video von der nicht abgesperrten Strecke: http://tv.mountainbike-blog.com/?p=11
Webseite des Rennens: http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=124

So, nun sagt was! 

E.


----------



## Muckelchen (18. Oktober 2007)

Moin Bofh,

mein Zassi und ich würden gerne mit Dir an den Start gehen  
Wir könnten ja als Vorbereitung bei den 12h von Buchholz in der Nordheide (08.06.2008) an den Start gehen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (18. Oktober 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> mein Zassi und ich würden gerne mit Dir an den Start gehen


Sehr schön. 



> Wir könnten ja als Vorbereitung bei den 12h von Buchholz in der Nordheide (08.06.2008) an den Start gehen.


Da muß ich mal drüber nachdenken - 250km Anfahrt ist schon eine Ansage.

Grundsätzlich habe ich folgende Grundsätze für das Rennen (in absteigender Priorität):

Verletzungsfreiheit
Durchfahren
Spaß haben
möglichst gut abschneiden

E.


----------



## Muckelchen (18. Oktober 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich habe ich folgende Grundsätze für das Rennen (in absteigender Priorität):
> 
> Verletzungsfreiheit
> Durchfahren
> ...



Das hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an!


----------



## bofh (21. Oktober 2007)

Erst mal ein Dankeschön an Muckelchen für das Interesse. 

An die anderen: Beim 24h-Rennen geht es sportlich um den goldenen Geist von Olympia: Mittendrin statt nicht dabei. Der eigentliche Reiz der Veranstaltung liegt in der Kombination von wirklich großem MTB-Happening und privater sportlicher Herausforderung: das Team nach vorn bringen, die eigenen Rundenzeiten verbessern, sich nicht vom Konkurrenzteam einholen lassen.
Dann hat man noch ein paar Dinge zu erledigen: Teilnahme an der Nudelparty, Nachttaktik (Ablösungen) festlegen, Beleuchtung ans Rad bauen, festlegen, wie man sich bei der Ablösung nachts erkennt, ein bißchen schlafen, Nachttaktik komplett neu machen, weil eine Ablösung nicht geklappt hat, Nightride fahren, schlafen, Frühstücken (das war dieses Jahr fast auf 3***-Hotel-Niveau), selbst noch mal am Wettkampfgericht nach der aktuellen Platzierung schauen, die Einzelfahrer bedauern, die mittlerweile wie zugestaubte Zombies aussehen - und zum Schluß hin die Platzierung des Teams sichern, Siegerehrung mitnehmen und sich freuen, daß niemand aus dem eigenen Team gestürzt ist, daß das Team durchgefahren ist, daß man Spaß hatte - und man sich den Umständen entsprechend sehr gut platziert hat.

Am Besten wird es aber, wenn man schon am Freitag anreist und abends in aller Ruhe aufbaut, noch mal die Strecke abfährt und ein bißchen Party macht.

Also: Gebt Euch einen Ruck! 

E.


----------



## chrrup150 (21. Oktober 2007)

wenn ich bis dahin nen gt mtb habe bin ich dabei
ansonsten kann ich nur rad am ring empfehlen.
da war ich dieses jahr 6 runden übern nürburgring mim rennrad
gibt nen 24h MTB rennen.


----------



## bofh (22. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> wenn ich bis dahin nen gt mtb habe bin ich dabei


Das wird sich wohl einrichten lassen. Zur Not als Leihrad. 
Ansonsten ist die/der FahrerIn für das Team wichtiger als das eingesetzte Rad. Außerdem hast Du ja ein GT-Rad. Das ist als Qualifikation als GTeam-Mitglied völlig ausreichend.



> ansonsten kann ich nur rad am ring empfehlen.
> da war ich dieses jahr 6 runden übern nürburgring mim rennrad


Das fällt ja dieses Jahr auf einen anderes Wochenende als Duisburg. Da überlege ich, ob ich mir das nicht auch mal antue.  

E.


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, Zuschauer und Anfeuerer wären Euch schon mal sicher!  

Und: So weit von Münster nach Buchholz ist es nun auch wieder nicht!  

Daggi


----------



## micki260 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte auch Lust nächstes Jahr in Duisburg mitzufahren.  
Wäre für mich mein erstes Rennen.
Es ist bestimmt sehr anstrengend,aber es macht bestimmt auch sehr viel Spaß und es wäre mir eine Ehre
mit meinem Zassi für das GTeam ein paar Runden einfahren zu dürfen.


----------



## bofh (24. Oktober 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lust nächstes Jahr in Duisburg mitzufahren.
> Wäre für mich mein erstes Rennen.
> Es ist bestimmt sehr anstrengend,aber es macht bestimmt auch sehr viel Spaß und es wäre mir eine Ehre
> mit meinem Zassi für das GTeam ein paar Runden einfahren zu dürfen.


Super!  

Dieses Jahr bin ich auch direkt nach dem Einstieg als Mountainbiker in DU gestartet. Klar ist es anstrengend, aber die Stimmung an und auf der Strecke ist sehr gut (vor allem, nachdem sich in den ersten Runden die Heißsporne beruhigt haben) und trägt Dich auch die Hügel hoch. 
Die Strecke ist bis auf einen 7m-Downhill (den selbst ich fahre) und eine flache Treppe (die ist mit etwas Übung auch für Anfänger zu meistern) technisch absolut anspruchslos.

Damit wäre ein 4er-Herrenteam komplett: Muckelchen, chrrup150, micki260, bofh. Das soll jetzt aber nicht das Ende vom Lied sein. Damen sind auch sehr gern gesehen (eine 8er-Mixed-Mannschaft braucht mindestens 3 Damen!), zur Not auch noch 4 Herren. 

Noch mal was zu den Platzierungen: Unser Team bestand aus 6 Leuten, ein Teammitglied war eine junge Frau. Bis auf 3 Leute (zu denen ich nicht gehörte), war niemand richtig fit. Trotz dieser widrigen Umstände - zu denen noch der Zwangsabstieg in die 8er Herren-Kategorie kam - sind wir in der 8er-Herrenklasse 27. von 32 Teams geworden. Und nach http://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/duisburg/RANG092.HTM wäre ich als Einzelfahrer in der 4er-Herrenwertung noch nicht mal Letzter geworden...  
Also: traut Euch!

E.


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Oktober 2007)

das wär doch gelacht
ich will am we auch wieder das mtb fahren anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (24. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit, daß man mal mit GT (Deutschland) spricht und die dann vielleicht Trikots für die Team-Mitglieder stiften.  

Nur so als denkbarer Anreiz...

E.


----------



## micki260 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe zwar im Moment noch etwas Sorgen wegen meinem Bandscheibenvorfall,jedoch bin ich gerade in Behandlung und habe letzte Woche auch gute 200 Km auf meinem Rad verbracht ohne das ich sagen kann das ich Probleme damit hatte.
Also ich bin dabei


----------



## bofh (25. Oktober 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar im Moment noch etwas Sorgen wegen meinem Bandscheibenvorfall,jedoch bin ich gerade in Behandlung und habe letzte Woche auch gute 200 Km auf meinem Rad verbracht ohne das ich sagen kann das ich Probleme damit hatte.
> Also ich bin dabei


Gute Besserung - ich kann es aus eigenem Erleben nachvollziehen: Malessen mit den Bandscheiben ist kein Spaß. Damals war die Zeit auf dem Rad so ziemlich die einzige mit geringeren Schmerzen. Aber jetzt geht es wieder komplett normal.

Damit wir sicher einen Startplatz bekommen, möchte ich die weiteren Interessenten bitten, hier bis 31. 10. 2007 Bescheid zu sagen. Denn am 1. November werde ich das Team anmelden - in einer Stärke ab 4 Leuten aufwärts. 
Danach gehen wir dann zur eigentlichen Organisation über.  

Gruß,

E.


----------



## Muckelchen (25. Oktober 2007)

@ mick260
Das passt ja GuT!
Damit sind wir ja schon 2 aus dem hohen Norden!


----------



## bofh (25. Oktober 2007)

Soeben hat sich ein Bekannter aus Münster gemeldet - er ist auch dabei.
Nur hat er momentan kein GT - aber wenn ich tomasius nett bitte, gibt's bestimmt einen kleines Decal für die Leeze meines Bekannten. 
Apropos...mit tomasius muß ich wegen der 24h auch noch mal reden. Dann wären wir schon zu sechst.

Gruß,

E.


----------



## micki260 (25. Oktober 2007)

@Muckelchen  wie sieht es denn mit Manni1599 aus?So wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, hätte manni1599 bestimmt auch Spaß am 24h Rennen. 

Man könnte ja schon fast ein richtiges GTreffen daraus machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (27. Oktober 2007)

Da sich hier kaum noch jemand meldet, müssen wir mal der Wahrheit ins konfuse Antlitz schauen: Für ein Vierer-Team sind wir schon zu viele, für ein Achter-Team zu wenige.
Daher ein Kompromißvorschlag: Wir orientieren uns auf ein Viererteam plus ErsatzfahrerInnen. Dabei würde ich die Leute, die sich noch nicht sicher sind ob überhaupt, gerne als Ersatzfahrer beim "Ausfall" eines festen Fahrers (seine Schwangerschaft ist grad am 8. August erfolgreich zuende gegangen, die Katze seiner Tante ist krank etc.) ansprechen. Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es in den letzten Wochen vor dem Rennen solche Ausfälle.
Eine sinnvollere Lösung ist mir noch nicht eingefallen - aber wenn jemand etwas besseres weiß?!
Außerdem müssen wir uns noch über die Finanzierung unterhalten: Das Geld für ein Achter-Team kann ich nicht komplett vorstrecken. Bei einem Vierer wäre es auch schön, wenn ich vor der Überweisung an den Veranstalter schon ein bis zwei Anteile hätte.

Mit der Bitte um konstruktive Diskussion,

E.


----------



## micki260 (27. Oktober 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Da sich hier kaum noch jemand meldet, müssen wir mal der Wahrheit ins konfuse Antlitz schauen: Für ein Vierer-Team sind wir schon zu viele, für ein Achter-Team zu wenige.
> Daher ein Kompromißvorschlag: Wir orientieren uns auf ein Viererteam plus ErsatzfahrerInnen. Dabei würde ich die Leute, die sich noch nicht sicher sind ob überhaupt, gerne als Ersatzfahrer beim "Ausfall" eines festen Fahrers (seine Schwangerschaft ist grad am 8. August erfolgreich zuende gegangen, die Katze seiner Tante ist krank etc.) ansprechen. Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es in den letzten Wochen vor dem Rennen solche Ausfälle.
> Eine sinnvollere Lösung ist mir noch nicht eingefallen - aber wenn jemand etwas besseres weiß?!
> Außerdem müssen wir uns noch über die Finanzierung unterhalten: Das Geld für ein Achter-Team kann ich nicht komplett vorstrecken. Bei einem Vierer wäre es auch schön, wenn ich vor der Überweisung an den Veranstalter schon ein bis zwei Anteile hätte.
> ...



Ist doch selbstverständlich,schicke mir einfach per pm deine Kontodaten wenn
du die Anmeldegebühren überwiesen haben möchtest.
Habe heute mit Manni geredet,er wollte es sich mal überlegen.
 Gruß André

Wie viele fehlen denn noch für ein achter Team??


----------



## bofh (28. Oktober 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Wie viele fehlen denn noch für ein achter Team??


Wenn wirklich alle fahren (davon kann man aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht ausgehen) und Manni sich zu einer Zusage durchringt: Eine(r).

And now for something completely different: Wir brauchen noch einen Teamnamen. G und T müssen drin sein, es sollte kein Nick aus dem IBC sein und "Das muß fetzen muß das!" (Werner Beinhart)  

E.


----------



## micki260 (28. Oktober 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich alle fahren (davon kann man aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht ausgehen) und Manni sich zu einer Zusage durchringt: Eine(r).
> 
> And now for something completely different: Wir brauchen noch einen Teamnamen. G und T müssen drin sein, es sollte kein Nick aus dem IBC sein und "Das muß fetzen muß das!" (Werner Beinhart)
> 
> E.



Wie wäre es mit....GT Race Edition    oder       GT Race stable        oder  

GT Enthusiast Racing Team......


----------



## bofh (28. Oktober 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit....GT Race Edition    oder       GT Race stable


Klingt mir zu offiziell - als wären wir DAS GT-Team. Daß wir die Größten sind, ist unstrittig. Klarer Fall. Aber bei GT Race Team oder so wird GT (wie ich finde zu recht) sagen: nee, Kinder laßt mal...



> GT Enthusiast Racing Team......


Damit kann ich eher leben.
Mir persönlich schwebt eher was mit Esprit vor, kurz und treffend, dabei auch noch witzig. Beispiele von Teamnamen 2007, die mir gefallen: "Carabon-Kareten", "Vieralle", "LOS PEDALEROS", "Die 4 Muskeltiere", "schweinshaxe", "Team Bergschänke", "Team Materialfehler", "nonstop 40+", "Die Füße Gottes", "Spätzlespower", "Team Tachonadel", "Die Muskelkater "...

Ich stelle mal als Anfang einen Ausspruch von Wallace (der "menschliche" Teil von Wallace & Grommit) zur Diskussion:
"*G*u*T*e *G*ü*T*e"

E.


----------



## Muckelchen (29. Oktober 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Ist doch selbstverständlich,schicke mir einfach per pm deine Kontodaten wenn
> du die Anmeldegebühren überwiesen haben möchtest.
> Habe heute mit Manni geredet,er wollte es sich mal überlegen.
> Gruß André



Sehe ich genauso!

Um auch mal was zur Teamnamen Diskussion beizutragen:

Triple Triangel RacinG Team

oder 

Enthusiast RacinG Team

Stefan


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Oktober 2007)

Junge, Junge, ihr macht es mir nicht leicht. Heute Abend werde ich nochmal mit Daggi sprechen, dann gibbet eine definitive Entscheidung!


----------



## Muckelchen (29. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, ihr macht es mir nicht leicht. Heute Abend werde ich nochmal mit Daggi sprechen, dann gibbet eine definitive _positvie_ Entscheidung!


----------



## Stemmel (29. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, ihr macht es mir nicht leicht. Heute Abend werde ich nochmal mit Daggi sprechen, dann gibbet eine definitive Entscheidung!



  Darauf warte ich schon eine ganze Weile...   

Daggi


----------



## micki260 (29. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, ihr macht es mir nicht leicht. Heute Abend werde ich nochmal mit Daggi sprechen, dann gibbet eine definitive Entscheidung!



Manni Manni Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (29. Oktober 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Triple Trinagel RacinG Team


 
Grüße vom ollen Freud.



> Enthusiast RacinG Team



Auch sehr schön.

Dabei finde ich das:

Triple Triangle
RacinG Team

bisher von allen Vorschlägen am besten.

E.


----------



## bofh (29. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Darauf warte ich schon eine ganze Weile...



Gib ihm einen Ruck...  

E.

PS: Ja Manni, ich weiß, was höhere Gewalt ist. *linkenRingfingerhochhalt*


----------



## Stemmel (29. Oktober 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Gib ihm einen Ruck...
> 
> E.
> 
> PS: Ja Manni, ich weiß, was höhere Gewalt ist. *linkenRingfingerhochhalt*



Jeder trifft seine Entscheidungen selbst und muss sie dann auch vertreten  

Und: unsere linken Ringfinger sind sozusagen "nackelig"...  

Daggi


----------



## Muckelchen (29. Oktober 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Dabei finde ich das:
> 
> Triple Triangle
> RacinG Team
> ...



Ich sehe Du verstehst was ich meine..


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Oktober 2007)

@bofh: Bitte Kontodaten!

@all 24h Racer: *IHR HABT ES SO GEWOLLT!*

Aber: jetzt beginnt die Vorbereitung. Es wird trainiert, vor allem im Winterpokal. Da ist beim GTeam Nord im übrigen noch ein Platz zu vergeben, HERR BOFH, den werde ich mal reservieren.

Motto muss sein: Spaß haben und nicht Letzter werden!


----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es an Nummer acht scheitern sollte, bin ich dabei.

Ich will aber kein Ersatzmann sein. Wenn dann ist das Datum für mich fix 


@bofh

Wehe, es wird nicht die versprochene Gaudi


----------



## Stemmel (29. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @all 24h Racer: *IHR HABT ES SO GEWOLLT!*



Die Würfel sind gefallen...  Auch ohne mich...  

Dann gebt bitte mich als Betreuerin an!  

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (29. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Dann gebt bitte mich als Betreuerin an!
> 
> Daggi



Ich bin als Betreuerin, falls Jörg mitfahren sollte auch dabei.
Ey Daggi, dann können wir einen drauf machen   haben ja 24 Stunden Zeit


----------



## Stemmel (29. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich bin als Betreuerin, falls Jörg mitfahren sollte auch dabei.
> Ey Daggi, dann können wir einen drauf machen   haben ja 24 Stunden Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (29. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Motto muss sein: Spaß haben und nicht Letzter werden!





gt-heini schrieb:


> Wehe, es wird nicht die versprochene Gaudi



Wie könnt ihr daran zweifeln???


----------



## bofh (29. Oktober 2007)

Fein, fein, fein. 
So langsam kommt Bewegung in die Sache.
Daher bitte ich alle noch nicht von mir per PN angeschriebenen potentiellen Team-Mitglieder um eine PN mit der verbindlichen Zusage bis einschließlich 31. 10. 2007. Wenn es mehr als 5 Leute außer mir (bis jetzt sind es definitiv 3) sind, werde ich ein Achter-Team melden, wenn nicht, ein 4er-Team.
Teamname ist bis jetzt aufgrund des Vorschlags von muckelchen und meiner  diktatorischen Meinung "Triple Triangle RacinG Team".

E.


----------



## bofh (30. Oktober 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> bis jetzt sind es definitiv 3


Errrm...4. 

E.


----------



## bofh (30. Oktober 2007)

Update:
2 definitive Teilnehmer: micki260, bofh (bezahlt)
3 fest zugesagte: muckelchen, Manni1599, gt-heini (definitiv zugesagt, aber noch kein Geldeingang)
2 von denen ich weiß, daß sie interessiert sind: gnss, tomasius

Das ist mit Stand jetzt nur ein 4er-Team.

Derzeitiger Teamname: Triple Triangle RacinG Team

E.

PS: Weil grad die Frage aufkam.Nachts ist die Strecke nicht beleuchtet. Es fahren nur die Leute, die sich das zutrauen und auch nachts fahren wollen. Das ist nur eine Frage der Einteilung, keine Frage des Müssens.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Oktober 2007)

*Ich habe auch überwiesen, gibt also auch für mich kein zurück mehr!*


----------



## Muckelchen (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auch überwiesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (31. Oktober 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Ich habe auch überwiesen....


Dein Geld ist jetzt auch da. Danke.

Stand 10:17 Uhr:

3 definitive Teilnehmer (bezahlt): micki260, muckelchen, bofh
1 fest zugesagter: Manni1599 (definitiv zugesagt, aber noch kein Geldeingang)
3 von denen ich weiß, daß sie interessiert sind: gnss, tomasius, gt-heini

Das ist mit Stand jetzt nur ein 4er-Team.

Derzeitiger Teamname: Triple Triangle RacinG Team 

E.


----------



## Muckelchen (31. Oktober 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Dein Geld ist jetzt auch da. Danke.
> 
> Stand 10:17 Uhr:
> 
> ...



Fehlt da nicht noch einer? 
Wollte nicht noch ein Bekannter von Dir mit machen?

Muckelchen


----------



## bofh (31. Oktober 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht noch einer?
> Wollte nicht noch ein Bekannter von Dir mit machen?


Wollte, richtig.
Er hat aber inzwischen abgesagt.

E.


----------



## bofh (31. Oktober 2007)

Stand 19:10 Uhr:

3 definitive Teilnehmer (bezahlt): micki260, muckelchen, bofh
1 fest zugesagter: Manni1599 (definitiv zugesagt, aber noch kein Geldeingang)
2 von denen ich weiß, daß sie interessiert sind: gnss, gt-heini

Das ist mit Stand jetzt nur ein 4er-Team.

Derzeitiger Teamname: Triple Triangle RacinG Team 

E.


----------



## bofh (1. November 2007)

Es ist vollbracht.
Das angemeldete "Triple Triangle RacinG Team" besteht aus folgenden 4 Fahrern: micki260, muckelchen, manni1599, bofh.

E.


----------



## bofh (1. November 2007)

Kommen wir zum Organisatorischen.

Eine Streckenbesichtigung im Mai oder Juni halte ich für ganz sinnvoll. Bitte macht Terminvorschläge.
Dann empfiehlt sich ein Zelt als Unterkunft im Fahrerlager. Hat jemand ein größeres? Wenn nicht, organisiere ich eines.
Campingmöbel sind auch ganz praktisch.
Apropos Empfehlung: man reist praktischwerweise am Freitagabend an. Dieses Jahr kam ich erst am Samstag früh - das war alles eine ziemliche Hetzerei. Nächstes Jahr bin ich definitiv schon am Freitagabend da. Es wäre schön, wenn ich da nicht alleine Grillen und Bier trinken muß. 

E.


----------



## Muckelchen (1. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum Organisatorischen.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr bin ich definitiv schon am Freitagabend da. Es wäre schön, wenn ich da nicht alleine Grillen und Bier trinken muß.
> 
> E.



Ich plane auch den Freitag anzureisen, kann Dich ja nicht alleine Grillen lassen  


bofh schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum Organisatorischen.
> 
> Dann empfiehlt sich ein Zelt als Unterkunft im Fahrerlager. Hat jemand ein größeres? Wenn nicht, organisiere ich eines.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte evnetuell ein größeres, klärt sich nächstes Frühjahr.
Streckenbesichtigung mitte Ende Mai, da sind die Feiertage, im Juni wird es schon schwierig wegen der Urlaubszeit. 
Freu mich schon...


----------



## Manni1599 (1. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum Organisatorischen.
> Nächstes Jahr bin ich definitiv schon am Freitagabend da. Es wäre schön, wenn ich da nicht alleine Grillen und Bier trinken muß.
> 
> E.



Ich (wir, Daggi und ich) werden auch am Freitag anreisen. Grillen und Biertrinken hört sich gut an, btw: schäumt Bier im Trinkrucksack? Baut sich da ein gewisser Druck auf? Kann man von Einspritzung reden?
Fragen über fragen....

M.


----------



## Manni1599 (1. November 2007)

Ach, nee, andere Veranstaltung, falsches Forum, richtig hier:
http://www.eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=17046


 
M,

 Duisburg wird geil!


----------



## micki260 (1. November 2007)

Ahoi!
Ich habe auch vor am Freitag schön fein  
Mit einem größeren Zelt kann ich leider nicht dienen.
von April bis Juni sieht es bei mir mit der Besichtigung schlecht aus,eher Januar bis Mitte März.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (1. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum Organisatorischen.
> 
> Eine Streckenbesichtigung im Mai oder Juni halte ich für ganz sinnvoll. Bitte macht Terminvorschläge.



Da müssen die Betreuer aber nicht auch mit, oder?  



bofh schrieb:


> Dann empfiehlt sich ein Zelt als Unterkunft im Fahrerlager. Hat jemand ein größeres? Wenn nicht, organisiere ich eines.
> Campingmöbel sind auch ganz praktisch..



Da ist sie wieder, die Schreckensvorstellung für Daggi: Z E L T E N....  Campingmöbel können wir leider nicht beisteuern, auch ein Zelt nennen wir nicht unser eigen. Doch, Halt, Stop: Wir haben so ein kleines Iglu-Zelt, aber da bekommen mich keine 10 Pferde mehr rein!  



bofh schrieb:


> Apropos Empfehlung: man reist praktischwerweise am Freitagabend an. Dieses Jahr kam ich erst am Samstag früh - das war alles eine ziemliche Hetzerei. Nächstes Jahr bin ich definitiv schon am Freitagabend da. Es wäre schön, wenn ich da nicht alleine Grillen und Bier trinken muß.
> 
> E.



Urlaub für den 07.08.08 ist bereits beantragt!  

Daggi


----------



## bofh (1. November 2007)

Ich mach mal eine Liste mit allen benötigten Dingen und durchzuführenden Maßnahmen fertig.
Dann noch eine Frage: wollen wir weiter hier das Ganze öffentlich organisieren oder lieber per Mailverteiler? Ich bin da leidenschaftslos. (Und jetzt sagt bitte mindestens eine(r): per Mail ODER hier. Aber nicht alle: "Is mir egal..." )

E.


----------



## micki260 (1. November 2007)

Also,ich habe nichts dagegen wenn wir uns über den Fred austauschen,schließlich wuselt man doch eher durchs Forum.


----------



## Manni1599 (1. November 2007)

Ich bin auch fürs Forum. 
M.


----------



## bofh (4. November 2007)

Damit ist es entschieden: Mit zwei Ja-Stimmen, einer Enthaltung und einer Gegenstimme wurde beschlossen, diesen Thread hier weiter zur Organisation zu nutzen. 
Momentan gibt es vom Veranstalter noch keine Neuigkeiten.
Wir können uns aber schon mal ein paar Gedanken machen, wie wir die Platzaufteilung angehen, da pro 4er-Team nur relativ wenig Platz (40 qm, iirc) zur Verfügung steht. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es sinnvoll, nur mit einem großen Auto ins Fahrerlager zu fahren und die restlichen auf den Besucherparkplätzen (ca. 500m Fußweg) abzustellen.

E.


----------



## bofh (4. November 2007)

Der erste Entwurf einer Organisationsliste steht. Wenn jemand SICHER etwas organisiert, dann bitte den Namen in Klammern dahinterschreiben.

Organisatorisches
- Wasserkanister, 10l
- Kühlboxen
- Verbandszeug
- Verlängerungskabel 20m
- Mehrfachverteiler (bofh)
- Campingleuchten (Gas: bofh)
- Kerzen
- Streichhölzer
- Klopapier
- Campingtisch
- Campinghocker
- Schreibzeug (bofh)
- Dübel (bofh)
- Holzschrauben (bofh)
- Müllsäcke​
Technische Zusatz-Ausrüstung der Räder
- 4 Blinkarmbänder (bofh)
- 8 Knicklichte
- 1 Rad/Montageständer
- Ersatzlaufräder (für Felgenbremser: bofh)
- 8 Schläuche
- 4 CO2-Pumpen
- 8 Reifenheber​
 Unterbringung
- Zelt
- Luftmatratze
- Schlafsack
- Luftmatratzenpumpe (bofh)​
Verpflegung
- Mineralwasser
- Campinggeschirr
- Wasserkanister
- Kaffee
- Tee
- Bier
- Sportgetränke
- Müsliriegel
- Gas-Campingkocher (bofh)​
Werkzeug
- Radwerkzeug
- Rad/Montageständer
- Akkuschrauber (bofh)
- Steinbohrer (bofh)​

E.


----------



## hoeckle (4. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Damit ist es entschieden: Mit zwei Ja-Stimmen, einer Enthaltung und einer Gegenstimme wurde beschlossen, diesen Thread hier weiter zur Organisation zu nutzen. Momentan gibt es vom Veranstalter noch keine Neuigkeiten.
> Wir können uns aber schon mal ein paar Gedanken machen, wie wir die Platzaufteilung angehen, da pro 4er-Team nur relativ wenig Platz (40 qm, iirc) zur Verfügung steht. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es sinnvoll, nur mit einem großen Auto ins Fahrerlager zu fahren und die restlichen auf den Besucherparkplätzen (ca. 500m Fußweg) abzustellen.
> 
> E.



Na zum Glück, wir fiebern doch mit euch mit....  




bofh schrieb:


> Der erste Entwurf einer Organisationsliste steht. Wenn jemand SICHER etwas organisiert, dann bitte den Namen in Klammern dahinterschreiben.
> 
> Organisatorisches
> - Wasserkanister, 10l​
> ...



Ist das nicht ein bischen wenig, oder gibt es vor Ort da die Möglichkeit zum nachfüllen?

Weil sonst 2,5 l auf 6h ???? Und kein Händewaschen...


----------



## bofh (4. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Na zum Glück, wir fiebern doch mit euch mit....


Danke. 


> Ist das nicht ein bischen wenig, oder gibt es vor Ort da die Möglichkeit zum nachfüllen?
> Weil sonst 2,5 l auf 6h ???? Und kein Händewaschen...


Dochdoch, es gibt Trinkwasser aus der Leitung. Nur legen die nicht die komplette Infrastruktur bis zu jedem Teamplatz.

E.


----------



## micki260 (5. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Der erste Entwurf einer Organisationsliste steht. Wenn jemand SICHER etwas organisiert, dann bitte den Namen in Klammern dahinterschreiben.
> 
> Organisatorisches
> - Wasserkanister, 10l
> ...



#

    - Wasserkanister, 10l
    - Kühlboxen (micki260) habe leider zur zeit nur eine!
    - Verbandszeug (micki260)  
    - Verlängerungskabel 20m (micki260) 
    - Mehrfachverteiler (bofh)
    - Campingleuchten (Gas: bofh)
    - Kerzen (micki260)   
    - Streichhölzer (micki260)
    - Klopapier (micki260)  300 er oder 400 er   
    - Campingtisch
    - Campinghocker
    - Schreibzeug (bofh)
    - Dübel (bofh)
    - Holzschrauben (bofh)
    - Müllsäcke (micki260)

# Technische Zusatz-Ausrüstung der Räder

    - 4 Blinkarmbänder (bofh)
    - 8 Knicklichte
    - 1 Rad/Montageständer (micki260)
    - Ersatzlaufräder (für Felgenbremser: bofh)
    - 8 Schläuche (micki260) zwei Stück!
    - 4 CO2-Pumpen
    - 8 Reifenheber  (micki260) aber nur drei

# Unterbringung

    - Zelt
    - Luftmatratze
    - Schlafsack (micki260) meinen!
    - Luftmatratzenpumpe (bofh)

# Verpflegung

    - Mineralwasser (micki260) 12 mal 1,5 l  Vitel ohne!
    - Campinggeschirr (micki260)  Pappteller und Co!
    - Wasserkanister
    - Kaffee
    - Tee (micki260) 
    - Bier (micki260) eine Kiste nach euren Geschmack!
    - Sportgetränke
    - Müsliriegel
    - Gas-Campingkocher (bofh) 

# Werkzeug

    - Radwerkzeug (micki260)
    - Rad/Montageständer (micki260)
    - Akkuschrauber (bofh)
    - Steinbohrer (bofh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2007)

Die schreiben, das es da auch was gibt:
Leistungen: Gutschein für Pasta-Party Samstag (am Samstag 09.08.2008), Verpflegung wie Riegel, Obst, Gel, Kuchen und Mineralgetränke während der gesamten Veranstaltung

In übrigen sind es noch 278 Tage   bis zur Veranstaltung.

Ich weiss doch jetzt noch gar nicht, welches Rad ich mitnehme Werkzeug, Schläuche und Pumpe sollte jeder selbst mitbringen. 

Das Mit Dem Zelt sollten wir aber jetzt schon in Angriff nehmen. Ich habe keins. Ideal wäre ja ein Großes Zelt.

Hattest Du da Zugriff auf eines, Eckart?

M.


----------



## hoeckle (5. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich weiss doch jetzt noch gar nicht, welches Rad ich mitnehme Werkzeug, Schläuche und Pumpe sollte jeder selbst mitbringen.



Und vor allem an den Muletto denken.... (sprich: Ersatzrad! für die Motorsportuninteressierten)


----------



## bofh (5. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Die schreiben, das es da auch was gibt:
> Leistungen: Gutschein für Pasta-Party Samstag (am Samstag 09.08.2008),


Da gibt's halt für alle (mit Gutschein) Nudeln zu futtern. Dieses Jahr sollen die richtig gut gewesen sein. Ich hatte es leider nicht dahin geschafft.


> Verpflegung wie Riegel, Obst, Gel, Kuchen und Mineralgetränke während der gesamten Veranstaltung


Das ist die Verpflegung direkt an der Strecke - ausschließlich für die RennfahrerInnen.


> Ich weiss doch jetzt noch gar nicht, welches Rad ich mitnehme


Hardtail ist absolut ausreichend. Das einzige Gehoppel sind die 20 Meter Treppeppeppe.  


> Werkzeug, Schläuche und Pumpe sollte jeder selbst mitbringen.


Grundsätzlich: ja, aber nicht jeder hat eine semiprofessionelle Werkstattausrüstung. Ich habe zB. keinerlei Werkzeug (außer Inbusschlüsseln) für Scheibenbremsen.


> Das Mit Dem Zelt sollten wir aber jetzt schon in Angriff nehmen. Ich habe keins. Ideal wäre ja ein Großes Zelt.
> Hattest Du da Zugriff auf eines, Eckart?


Großes Zelt muß sein, klar. Ich habe keins. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, werde ich mir eines zulegen. Das muß ja nicht die komplette Hurrikansaison in der Karibik aushalten, sondern nur einmal im Jahr ein bißchen Sonne und (wehe!) eventuell etwas Regen davon abhalten, uns direkt auf den Kopf zu treffen.

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2007)

Also mit Werkzeug bin ich ganz gut ausgerüstet und das bringe ich auch mit. Inkl. Montageständer, Ersatzlaufräder Scheibe und Felge, Ersatzteile Scheibe und HS 33 und V-Brake. Bringe auch Ersatzreifen und Züge und Hüllen (Schaltung) mit. Ist vielleicht einer von euch Mitglied im DRK oder THW? Da könnte man vielleicht ein Zelt leihen. Ich frage auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis ob da einer was hat oder weiß. Was wir so an Futter und Getränken brauchen, sollten wir kurz vorher besprechen und besorgen.

Mal was anderes: Gedanken sollten wir uns um unser Outfit (Trikot) machen. Ich weiss ja nicht, so eine Mini-Kleinstserie von 5 oder so wird wohl sehr teuer werden. Kann man eigentlich auch ein Weisses Trikot bedrucken (In so einem Copy-Shop)?

M.


----------



## bofh (5. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Also mit Werkzeug bin ich ganz gut ausgerüstet und das bringe ich auch mit. Inkl. Montageständer, Ersatzlaufräder Scheibe und Felge, Ersatzteile Scheibe und HS 33 und V-Brake.


Super. Da kann ich den knappen Platz im Cabrio besser für was anderes nutzen.


> Mal was anderes: Gedanken sollten wir uns um unser Outfit (Trikot) machen.


Ich habe das GT-Team hier schon angesprochen. Antwort: Ich soll mich mal 4-6 Wochen vor dem Event mit Größenangaben melden - vielleicht kann man da was machen.

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Super. Da kann ich den knappen Platz im Cabrio besser für was anderes nutzen.
> 
> Ich habe das GT-Team hier schon angesprochen. Antwort: Ich soll mich mal 4-6 Wochen vor dem Event mit Größenangaben melden - vielleicht kann man da was machen.
> 
> E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micki260 (6. November 2007)

Das wäre ja echt eine großzügige Geste von GT wenn das hinhauen würde.

Hatte Muckelchen nicht etwas davon gesagt das er evt. ein Zelt organisieren könnte?


----------



## Muckelchen (6. November 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja echt eine großzügige Geste von GT wenn das hinhauen würde.
> 
> Hatte Muckelchen nicht etwas davon gesagt das er evt. ein Zelt organisieren könnte?



Da ich einer Freiwilligen Feuerwehr angehöhre und diese das ein oder andere Zelt zur Verfügung hat lässt sich da bestimmt was einrichten


----------



## bofh (6. November 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Da ich einer Freiwilligen Feuerwehr angehöhre und diese das ein oder andere Zelt zur Verfügung hat lässt sich da bestimmt was einrichten


Wir müssen aber nicht das komplette Gelände unter das Zelt bekommen. 
Voraussichtlich maximal 7 Leute. Meine bessere Hälfte will momentan gar nicht dabei sein.  

E.


----------



## Muckelchen (7. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Wir müssen aber nicht das komplette Gelände unter das Zelt bekommen.
> Voraussichtlich maximal 7 Leute. Meine bessere Hälfte will momentan gar nicht dabei sein.
> 
> E.



Wir  haben in unserem Fundus 2 - achtpersonen Zelte die man miteinander verbinden kann. Mache beim nächsten Aufbau mal Bilder...


----------



## Manni1599 (7. November 2007)

Das hört sich doch gut an, Stefan. 

Klar sollten wir nicht unser gesamtes Areal "Einzelten", aber ein großes Zelt ist besser als 8 "Dackelgaragen"... 

Und - wir sollten natürlich das Wetter berücksichtigen, welches natürlich absolut klasse wird. 

Wird die Stahltreppenabfahrt eigentlich gefahren oder muss mann da absteigen (mir ist so, als hätte ich das mal gehört)?


----------



## bofh (7. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wird die Stahltreppenabfahrt eigentlich gefahren oder muss mann da absteigen (mir ist so, als hätte ich das mal gehört)?


Die Stahltreppe darf nicht gefahren werden. Die Streckenposten achten da auch peinlichst drauf. Zuwiderhandlungen standen dieses Jahr mit Rundenabzug unter Strafe.

E.


----------



## hoeckle (7. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Klar sollten wir nicht unser gesamtes Areal "Einzelten", aber ein großes Zelt ist besser als 8 "Dackelgaragen"...
> 
> Und - wir sollten natürlich das Wetter berücksichtigen, welches natürlich absolut klasse wird.


 
Ein Mannschafts- und Versorgungszelt sowie eine Garage fürs Material.... 





Garniert mit entsprechender Deko, wie beim treffen, sieht das bestimmt seeehhhhrrr neideregend aus...


----------



## Muckelchen (7. November 2007)

Ha genau solche Zelte haben wir, da kann ich mir das Bilder machen ja sparen...


----------



## bofh (7. November 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Ha genau solche Zelte haben wir, da kann ich mir das Bilder machen ja sparen...


Hmmm...da kann es sein, daß die etwas groß sind. Aber ich habe von skyder (Vernstalter) noch keine Daten, wie das 2008 mit den qm-Zahlen pro Team aussieht.

E.


----------



## micki260 (7. November 2007)

Wer war denn der Eigentümer der GT Fahnen? 
Vieleicht wenn man nett fragt bekommt man diese ja für das 24 h Rennen ausgeliehen.
Einen Fahnenmast könnte ich evt besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (8. November 2007)

Übrigens: in 9 Monaten ist Anreisetag... 

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. November 2007)

Ich kann den Start fast schon sehen:




 

Lasst uns das "Training/Streckenbesichtigung im Frühjahr schon mal planan. Ich denke, wenn manns 3-4 Monate vorher weiß, kann man sich auch drauf einstellen und evtl mal einen Tag (Urlaub) opfern.  

Mir wäre es schon wichtig, die Strecke mal live abgefahren zu sein. Nicht, dass ich da gewinnen will, aber so kann man die ein oder ander knifflige Stelle "entschärfen".

Duisburg 2008 rockt! 



M.


----------



## bofh (8. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Lasst uns das "Training/Streckenbesichtigung im Frühjahr schon mal planan. Ich denke, wenn manns 3-4 Monate vorher weiß, kann man sich auch drauf einstellen und evtl mal einen Tag (Urlaub) opfern.


Am besten ein trockener Tag nach einer trockenen Woche - damit das Ganze kein Schlammbad wird.


> Mir wäre es schon wichtig, die Strecke mal live abgefahren zu sein. Nicht, dass ich da gewinnen will, aber so kann man die ein oder ander knifflige Stelle "entschärfen".


Ja, absolut. Vor allem kann man da auch ein wenig an der Treppe und dem "Downhill" üben.

E.


----------



## Dumens100 (8. November 2007)

Hallo Triple Triangle RacinG Team


bofh schrieb:


> ..... Nächstes Jahr bin ich definitiv schon am Freitagabend da. Es wäre schön, wenn ich da nicht alleine Grillen und Bier trinken muß.



das Osterfeld-Biker Team kommt gerne auf ein Bier und ne Wurst vorbei


----------



## bofh (9. November 2007)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> das Osterfeld-Biker Team kommt gerne auf ein Bier und ne Wurst vorbei


Gegen nette Leute mit brauchbaren Gastgeschenken hat bestimmt keines der Teammitglieder etwas einzuwenden.  

E.


----------



## Dumens100 (9. November 2007)

nen Kasten Bier kriegen wir schon noch organisiert


----------



## bofh (9. November 2007)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> nen Kasten Bier kriegen wir schon noch organisiert


So lang es kein Holsten ist...  
Gegenfrage: Wie bist Du denn hier auf diesen Thread gekommen?

E.


----------



## Dumens100 (9. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> So lang es kein Holsten ist...  .


Wir Trinken Veltins...



bofh schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie bist Du denn hier auf diesen Thread gekommen?


Über Google nach 24H Duisburg gesucht und da bin ich auf euch gestoßen


----------



## bofh (9. November 2007)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Wir Trinken Veltins...


Äh...
Eigentlich hat das GT-Treffen die Latte da etwas höher gelegt: Bier aus den kleinen lokalen Brauereien wird wegen der bierologischen Horizonterweiterung eigentlich bevorzugt.  

Wo kommt Ihr denn her?

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (9. November 2007)

haben Heimforteil kommen aus Oberhausen 8km von der Strecke entfernt  
dafür sind wir älteren Kalibers


----------



## bofh (9. November 2007)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> haben Heimforteil kommen aus Oberhausen 8km von der Strecke entfernt


Da gibt's doch bestimmt auch eine kleine, feine Brauerei... 


> dafür sind wir älteren Kalibers


Och, wenn ich mal das Teammitglied mit dem undefinierbaren Alter nicht einrechne, ist das Durchschnittsalter bei uns 34 2/3 Jahre...  

E.


----------



## Dumens100 (9. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Da gibt's doch bestimmt auch eine kleine, feine Brauerei... .


Joop das Brauhaus und der Urige kommt aber aus Düsseldorf



bofh schrieb:


> Och, wenn ich mal das Teammitglied mit dem undefinierbaren Alter nicht einrechne, ist das Durchschnittsalter bei uns 34 2/3 Jahre...
> 
> E.


Dann ist das Durchschnitsalter ja fast gleich bei uns ist es 35


----------



## Dumens100 (11. November 2007)

Habe neues Video bei Youtube gefunden  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGUUvQbvYS8


----------



## bofh (11. November 2007)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Habe neues Video bei Youtube gefunden
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGUUvQbvYS8


Hachja - da werden Erinnerungen wach...
Kurz nach der Treppe ist einer aus meinem diesjährigen Team zu sehen (der mit dem SSP-Nationalmannschaftstrikot) und bei 7:55 min steht einer mit GT-Trikot in der Wechselzone...  

Die Strecke ist im übrigen sehr schön im Video wiedergegeben - nur die langen Geraden hat der Filmer (das war der Benutzer wogru hier im Forum) weggelassen. Das Video ist absolut empfehlenswert.

E.


----------



## bofh (13. November 2007)

Grad kam eine Mail von skyder:



> Hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang der Startgebühr.
> Das Team Triple Triangle RacinG Team  ist somit für die FOCUS 24 Stunden von Duisburg angenommen und startberechtigt.
> 
> Ihr seid als 4er Team männlich gemeldet.


 

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2007)

SAUBER!



Jetzt aber:



Das wird der Hammer!

M.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. November 2007)

hey manni wo haste denn das kleine gelbe gesicht mit du sau her?


----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2007)

Findest Du in meiner Galerie.

M.


----------



## Dumens100 (13. November 2007)

Habe auch ne Mail von Skyper erhalten  



> Hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang der Startgebühr.
> Das Team Osterfeld-Biker  ist somit für die FOCUS 24 Stunden von Duisburg angenommen und startberechtigt.



Unser Team freut sich schon auf Freitag Abend auf Bier und Wurst


----------



## bofh (13. November 2007)

Die Meldeliste ist da: http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/duisburg/

E.


----------



## bofh (17. November 2007)

Eben kam noch eine Mail von skyder, aus der ich mal den für uns relevantenTeil zitiere:


			
				skyder schrieb:
			
		

> FOCUS 24 Stunden von Duisburg: 180 Teamplätze schon vergeben!
> 
> Rund die Hälfte der Teamplätze sind schon vergeben!
> 
> ...



E.


----------



## bofh (17. November 2007)

Noch was ganz anderes: Für Freitagabend brauchen wir noch "Festmusik".
Ich kann folgendes anbieten:
- Achim Reichel "Große Freiheit"
- The Toy Dolls "Covered in Toy Dolls"
- J.B.O. "Explizite Lyrik"
- Blues Brothers "Complete"
- Leningrad Cowboys "Live in Prowinzz"
- Herbert Gröl^Hnemeyer "Live"

Sonst noch jemand? 

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (19. November 2007)

Lecker Mucke werd ich auch mitbringen. Hab ich auch reichlich von.


----------



## micki260 (19. November 2007)

Ich organisieren auf jeden Fall vier Paar Stützräder. 

Jetzt wundert mich auch nicht warum der Startschuss erst so spät fällt.
Ich sehe es schon kommen,bofh fährt bei Manni auf´n Gepäckträger über die Piazza metallica 

Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## bofh (20. November 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen,bofh fährt bei Manni auf´n Gepäckträger über die Piazza metallica


Antreiber war schon immer mein Traumberuf.  

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micki260 (23. November 2007)

So ein Misst,
hoffe ich werde bis zum August wieder fit.
Wollte heute eine schöne Runde drehen.Hatte schon direkt gemerkt das mir das anziehen des linken Neoprenüberschuh Freude bereitet.
Trotz dessen,Trinkrucksack gefüllt,Zassi auf´s Dach und .....,Misst,wieder starke schmerzen,diesmal beim kuppeln und das auch noch mit zwei Voltaren intus.Egal dachte ich mir,denn ich habe es nicht mehr weit und kann das Rad vom Dach holen und auf dem Rad gehts mir wieder gut.
Nach zwei Kilometer habe ich dann die Hoffnung aufgegeben und war heilfroh als ich zuhause den Neoprenüberschuh abgepellt hatte.
Ich könnte verrückt werden.
Habe die Infiltration,welche sechs Wochen lang dauerte seit einer Woche hinter mir.Die Rückenschmerzen sind weg aber dafür habe ich nun um so mehr Schmerzen in den Beinen.
Habe nun am 03.12. einen weiteren Termin beim Neurologen und den schweren verdacht das die Bandscheibe auf den Nervenkanal einwirkt und der ausgetretene Teil entfernt werden muss.Kennt ihr das? Du langweilst dich zu Tode,liegst im bett und neben dir hängt ein GT ....aber mehr als anstarren geht nicht.Ich sage euch es das ist hart.
Gruß Micki


----------



## bofh (23. November 2007)

Erst mal : Gute Besserung! 
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, daß Malessen mit der Bandscheibe kein Spaß sind. Mitfühlen kann ich Deinen Frust auch: ich laboriere grad noch an einem geprellten Ellbogen...
Laß Dich nicht unterkriegen!

E.


----------



## Dumens100 (23. November 2007)

Das Osterfeld-Biker.de Team wünscht Dir auch gute Besserung und das Du bald wider fit auf dem Bike sitzt


----------



## Muckelchen (23. November 2007)

Mensch Micki Du machst Sachen..... 
Wünsche Dir alles Gute, sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis Duisburg. Kopf hoch alles wird GuT!!!


----------



## micki260 (25. November 2007)

Ich hoffe das ich so schnell wie möglich unters Messer komme.
Es gibt ja heut zu tage schon gute Methoden die es einen erlauben nach einigen  
Wochen wieder schmerzfrei seinen Alltag zu bestreiten.
Manni und meine Wenigkeit habe heute auch schon mal was für die Deko besorgt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300172439237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300172439604&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## bofh (25. November 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich so schnell wie möglich unters Messer komme.
> Es gibt ja heut zu tage schon gute Methoden die es einen erlauben nach einigen
> Wochen wieder schmerzfrei seinen Alltag zu bestreiten.


Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß Du bald wieder voll einsatzfähig bist. Alle 10 linken:           


> Manni und meine Wenigkeit habe heute auch schon mal was für die Deko besorgt.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300172439237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300172439604&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


Und noch ein Daumen:   

Gibt es hier eigentlich jemand, die/der gute Ideen für das Team-Logo hat und die in trikottaugliche Form bringen kann? Das einzige, was mir dazu einfällt, wäre ein verfremdetes Foto eines Zaskar-Triple-Triangles...

E.


----------



## micki260 (25. November 2007)

Wie wäre es denn mit so etwas in der Richtung?

http://www.aitos.com/


----------



## bofh (25. November 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit so etwas in der Richtung?



Hmmm.
Ich wünsche mir schon ein bißchen mehr GT-Bezug. Dein Vorschlag hat was, ist aber meiner Meinung nach relativ abstrakt...

E.


----------



## chrrup150 (25. November 2007)

Autsch, ich wünsch dir gute besserung und baldige genesung 

Das GT neben dir wird bestimmt die heilung beschleunigen 

frag doch deinen doc ob er dir ein gt verschreiben kann  

PS
wenns du für Diusburg nicht rechtzeitig wieder fit wirst, würd ich für dich einspringen, das gilt auch für jeden anderen.
ich mach dann jetzt den ersatzfahrer
ich kann leider erst jetzt sagen das ich an dem we zeit hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micki260 (26. November 2007)

Erstmal ein großes Danke für alle Genesungswünsche. 

Ich will doch mal schwer hoffen das ich bis August wieder ganz der alte bin.
Bei dem nächsten Besuch des Medizinmannes werde ich direkt fragen wie es mit einen Gesunden Treter für mich aussieht


----------



## bofh (16. Dezember 2007)

Der Thread muß mal wieder nach oben.  

@micki260: Du bist hoffentlich schon wieder obenauf?!

@all: Vom Veranstalter gibt es noch keine Neuigkeiten.
Wir sollten uns aber auch so langsam Gedanken um einen Termin für die Streckenbesichtigung machen. Was haltet Ihr von Mitte April?

E.


----------



## micki260 (18. Dezember 2007)

Es ist noch nicht ganz klar wann,wo und wie die OP gemacht wird,jedoch steht fest das mir der Orthopäde auch nicht mehr weiter helfen kann und eine OP somit die einzige Möglichkeit ist.
Aber ich bin weiterhin guter Dinge das ich mal wieder ein paar Runden drehen kann und im August wieder topfit bin.


----------



## bofh (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich mache mir so ein bißchen Sorgen um micki260: Letzte Aktivität am 28. 12. 2007 und auf meine Mail vorgestern hat er leider auch noch nicht reagiert. Weiß jemand von Euch genauer Bescheid?

E.


----------



## -Oneal- (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo GT Freaks  

Würde gerne auch an dem 24h Rennen in Duisburg teilnehmen. Natürlich im GT Team. Fahre eine GT Zaskar. An wen muss ich mich da wenden um alle infos zu bekommen.?


----------



## bofh (10. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du im Triple Triangle RacinG Team mitfahren möchtest, bin ich der richtige Ansprechpartner. Allerdings: Du bist ein bißchen spät dran - das 4er-Team ist bereits komplett und es gibt dankenswerterweise schon seit längerem Leute, die als "Ersatzfahrer" zur Verfügung stehen. Daher muß ich Dir leider absagen. Das hat nichts mit Dir als Mensch zu tun (ich kenn Dich ja schließlich gar nicht), sondern einfach mit der Tatsache, daß wir schon letztes Jahr komplett waren und gemeldet haben.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (10. Februar 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache mir so ein bißchen Sorgen um micki260: Letzte Aktivität am 28. 12. 2007 und auf meine Mail vorgestern hat er leider auch noch nicht reagiert. Weiß jemand von Euch genauer Bescheid?
> 
> E.



Nö, Er hat auch nicht auf meine PN geantwortet.
Kann aber sein das Er  gerade ein Praktikum von der Techniker Schule absolviert.
Vielleicht ist Er ja auch im Trainingslager auf Malle... 

Gruß M.


----------



## bofh (11. Februar 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Nö, Er hat auch nicht auf meine PN geantwortet.
> Kann aber sein das Er  gerade ein Praktikum von der Techniker Schule absolviert.
> Vielleicht ist Er ja auch im Trainingslager auf Malle...


Hoffen wir, daß es sowas ist - wobei ich mir bei "Trainingslager" schon wieder Sorgen mache: nachher bin ich im Endeffekt der Platzierungsverhinderer im Team  

E.


----------



## -Oneal- (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Danke für deine schnelle antwort.! schade das es nicht klappt mit dem team. hatte da so ein bischen hoffnung    na ja... trotzdem danke noch mal.


----------



## cleiende (3. April 2008)

Ihr macht die 24 Std von Duisburg, ich mache mit ein paar Kollegen das "Bike-around-the-clock".

Kleiner, familiärer, kernig.
http://www.singletrail.net/

So sah das letztes Jahr aus:
Teil 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2mi4lTFPD8
Teil 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSjAD-Cck0U

Ich lasse Euch wissen wie es war.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## Manni1599 (3. April 2008)

Das schaut auch gut aus! Wie Du schon schreibst, ganz schön kernig! Knapp 6 Km mit gut 140 Hm, nicht schlecht.


btw. Hat mal jemand (bofh, muckelchen) was von micki260 gehört? 

Habe ihm mal eine E-Mail geschrieben. Wen da aber keine Antwort kommt, müssen wir uns was einfallen lassen. Im Forum war er zuletzt im Dezember!


----------



## Muckelchen (3. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das schaut auch gut aus! Wie Du schon schreibst, ganz schön kernig! Knapp 6 Km mit gut 140 Hm, nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> btw. Hat mal jemand (bofh, muckelchen) was von micki260 gehört?
> ...



Moin!

Wollte versuchen über seine Schule an Ihn ran zu kommen, die wollen aber nix sagen wegen Datenschutz....
Werde versuchen nächste Woche da mal vorbei zu schauen, kenne den Laden und versuche es vor Ort...

Gruß M.


----------



## bofh (7. Mai 2008)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten.
Der aktuelle Streckenplan ist raus: http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/...aftspark_Nord_Postenplan_2008_ohne_Posten.pdf
Auf den ersten Blick ist die Strecke daurch etwas entschärft und auf jeden Fall verkürzt worden.

E.


----------



## cleiende (6. Juni 2008)

So, melde mich ab in die lange Nacht. Ich lasse Euch wissen wie es war. Team "Crew Accenture".


----------



## bofh (6. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> So, melde mich ab in die lange Nacht. Ich lasse Euch wissen wie es war. Team "Crew Accenture".


 

E.


----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> E.





cleiende schrieb:


> Ihr macht die 24 Std von Duisburg, ich mache mit ein paar Kollegen das "Bike-around-the-clock".
> 
> Kleiner, familiärer, kernig.
> http://www.singletrail.net/
> ...





viel erfolg christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (7. Juni 2008)

Viel Erfolg!

E.


----------



## cleiende (18. Juni 2008)

So Leute, Platz 8/38 Teams.
1 Runde = 6km / 150 hm, ca. 18-22 min
Ein Gewitterregen von 19-21h hat die Strecke in eine Schlammbahn verwandelt, ab ca. 3:00 morgens trocknete der Wind den Boden etwas, im Laufe des Vormittages wurde es wärmer und der Schlamm verfestigte sich.
Der Materialverschleiß war heftig, Magura-Klötze binnen des Rennens halb runter, Kette völlig am Ende.

Taktik (6 Mann):
Erst jeder 4 Runden, dann im Laufe der Nacht Zyklen zu drei Runden, Am Sonntagmorgen wure auf zwei Runden gewechselt.
Eine Runde braucht man eh um in Tritt zu kommen.
Am Ende lagen wir in einem Block mit 4 Teams. Wir haben dann die noch fittesten Leute eingeteilt, jeder sollte eine Runde Vollgas geben. Hat geklappt, kurz vor 14:00 (Rennende) ging ich auf die letzte Runde. Zählweise war bis 14:00 angefangene Runden.

Beleuchtung:
Sigma Power LED tut es sofern man nicht länger über 25km/h rausgeht. Ich hatte mir aber eine Lupine Wilma ausgeliehen, die hat Löcher in die Nacht gebrannt.

Haut rein in Duisburg.


----------



## bofh (19. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch - so gut werden wir in DU definitiv nicht abschneiden.

Bremsen sind ein guter Hinweis: im Trockenen sind in Duisburg V-Brakes völlig ausreichend, bei Nässe sind aufgrund der eigentlich komplett staubigen Strecke Scheibenbremsen angebracht.

E.


----------



## versus (19. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> So Leute, Platz 8/38 Teams.



respekt


----------



## bofh (30. Juni 2008)

Dank Backfisch haben wir einen Logo-Entwurf fÃ¼r das Teamtrikot fertig:





Falls jemand zur UnterstÃ¼tzung des Teams (bis 10 Trikots ca. 65 â¬, ab 10 StÃ¼ck 45 â¬, etc - nÃ¤heres bei owayo) auch ein oder mehrere Trikots haben mÃ¶chte: bitte hier posten. Ich bin in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen in London, kann das also erst ab Samstag wieder managen.
Bis zum Wochenende ist auch die Erstbestellung offen - wegen der Lieferzeit von 4 Wochen ist es leider so knapp.
Falls sich jemand berufen fÃ¼hlt, den Entwurf zu vektorisieren: nur zu! Das wÃ¤r wirklich groÃartig, weil Vektorformate im Druck deutlich besser kommen als Pixelgrafiken...

E.


----------



## bofh (5. Juli 2008)

Als ich heute früh aus England zurück kam, lag ein Päckchen vor meiner Tür.
Inhalt: 4 GT-Langarm-Trikots für die Team-Fahrer.

Ganz herzlichen Dank schon mal an GT-Team für die Unterstützung! 

E.

PS: Fotos gibt's später, die Größe war für mich relativ optimistisch gewählt. Ich muß noch ein paar Gramm abnehmen.


----------



## Re-spekt (8. Juli 2008)

hallo,
ich würd mich ja freuen - über Erfolg eines GT team´s in Duisburg !!!!

aber leider, muß ich die schnellste Runde mit nem GT fahren und wahrscheinlich die ein GT im Team beteiligte Wertung anführen - weil GT selbst nix tut !!! die kümmern sich mehr um MaxiCosi und Koffer !

ich werd euch treffen !!! bis dann - und viel Erfolg (ehrlich)


----------



## bofh (9. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich werd euch treffen !!!


Dein bisheriges Auftreten hier - auch mit diesem Post - hat unseren Bedarf an Dir bereits mehr als gedeckt. 
Danke, daß Du uns in Duisburg aus dem Weg gehen wirst.

E.


----------



## chrrup150 (20. Juli 2008)

so mein zaskar läuft, wenn ihr noch bedarf an nem ersatzfahrer habt sagt bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (21. Juli 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> so mein zaskar läuft, wenn ihr noch bedarf an nem ersatzfahrer habt sagt bescheid


Super! 

Danke,

E.


----------



## bofh (6. August 2008)

Hilfe!

Leider ist ein Fahrer aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ausgefallen.
Daher: Falls jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren - nur zu. Bitte bei mir per PM melden.
Schlafsack, Fahrrad, FahrerIn und Wechselklamotten bitte mitbringen - für den allergrößten Teil des Rests ist gesorgt. 

E.


----------



## bofh (7. August 2008)

Falls sich jemand einfach nur nicht traut: Die Strecke ist technisch sehr einfach. An der einzigen schwierigen Stelle (Treppe) gibt es auch einen alternativen Laufweg. Rundenzeiten interessieren nicht. Die 4 Grundsätze sind: 1. Wir wollen ein nettes  Wochenende mit Rennatmosphäre haben - sind also aus Spaß an der Freude dort. 2. Es stürzt niemand aus dem Team. 3. Wir fahren durch. 4. Wir werden nicht Letzter.
Die Punkte gelten in genau der Reihenfolge, wobei Punkt 1 und 2 gleichwertig sind.

Also: traut Euch!

E.


----------



## bofh (8. August 2008)

Sooo.

Gleich geht's los in Richtung Duisburg. Wünscht uns Glück mit dem Wetter und drückt die Daumen, daß wir zu dritt mit Spaß und ohne Unfälle durchkommen.

Meine Güte, das wird eine schöne Schinderei. 

E.


----------



## Stemmel (8. August 2008)

Zumindest gedanklich sind wir bei Euch! 

Sturzfreie Fahrt wünscht 

Daggi


----------



## cleiende (8. August 2008)

Haut rein und bleibt gesund!
Es wird Euch Spaß machen.

Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meik.t (9. August 2008)

war auch da hab aber leider keinen mit einen gt gesehen,glaube man gilt da als exot wenn man ein GT fährt


----------



## cleiende (10. August 2008)

Jungs, was war los? DNF?


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Jungs, was war los? DNF?



Gibts die Ergebnisse schon irgendwo online?


----------



## Manni1599 (10. August 2008)

Da sind die Ergebnisse: http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/duisburg/default.htm

Gut gemacht, Jungs!!!


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Da sind die Ergebnisse: http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/duisburg/default.htm
> 
> Gut gemacht, Jungs!!!



Jup, mittlerweile auch gefunden


----------



## chrrup150 (10. August 2008)

wir sind haben trotz unfalls, krämpfen, nässe und körperlicher erschöpfung weitergefahren in gedanken an manni weitergekämpft


----------



## Stemmel (10. August 2008)

Super Aber da werden bestimmt auf dem Treffen noch ein paar Erlebnisberichte persönlich erzählt, oder?


----------



## chrrup150 (10. August 2008)

is zwar von uns keiner zu sehen, aber trotzdem:
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html//regional/2008/08/09/lokdu_02.xml


----------



## bofh (10. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Super Aber da werden bestimmt auf dem Treffen noch ein paar Erlebnisberichte persönlich erzählt, oder?



Ja, selbstverständlich - aber für alle Neugierigen, hier die Kurzfassung vorab:

Freitag, gegen 17.00 Uhr, Anschlußstelle Senden auf der A43: Muckelchen samt sehr netter Freundin treffen ein. Kurze Begrüßung, dann geht's gemeinsam nach Hullern, wo ein der deutsche Singlespeedmeister 2006, 2007 und die restlichen Jahre der Zeitrechnung Zelte verleiht. Das 8x4m große Zelt verschwindet im Hamburger VW T5 und weiter geht es nach Duisburg. Auf dem Gelände des Landschaftsparks Nord angekommen, werden wir mit den üblichen Platzproblemen begrüßt - die Planung des Veranstalters mußte - zu unserem Glück - von den Platzanweisern gekippt werden: so erhielten wir einen Platz direkt neben den Mitgliedern meines letzjährigen Teams. Beim Zeltaufbau haben wir sehr von den Erfahrungen unseres Hamburger Feuerwehrmannes profitiert. Das ging unter seiner Anleitung richtig flott. Danach habe ich kurz mit der letztjährigen Teamchefin gesprochen und erhielt die Nummer ihres Bruders. Nach wenigen Sätzen hieß es: Ok, ich bin dabei. Damit war Jens unser 4. Mann.

Schnitt.

Samstag, ca. 10 Uhr: chrup150 trifft ein. Sehr sympatisch und ebenfalls in netter weiblicher Begleitung: Amber, eine ehemalige Schlittenhundeleitwölfin vom Stamme der Malamuten.

13 Uhr. Start. Unser Startfahrer Jens schlägt sich wacker. Kurze Zeit übernehme ich und starte untrainiert, aber hochmotiviert - und viel zu schnell. Die Strafe folgt ein paar Stunden später. Im Laufe des Nachmittags und Abends spielt sich das Team mit den Wechseln ein. Alles klappt reibungslos. Bis chrrup150 anruft: Sturz. Zum Glück "nur" eine Prellung und einige Schürfwunden. Dann, wenig später folgt meine Strafe für den Übermut der ersten Runden: Wadenkrämpfe legen mich erst mal still. Jens ist leider noch weniger trainiert als ich und muß ebenfalls pausieren. Muckelchen übernimmt mit chrrup150 die weiteren Nachtfahrten. An diese beiden gehen dafür die Auszeichnungen: "Der Unermüdliche" und "Der Beißer". 
Aber gegen 3 Uhr sind auch die beiden völlig erschöpft. nichts geht mehr, die Stimmung ist fast am Boden. Gut, erst mal einige wenige Stunden Schlaf.
Inzwischen stellt sich heraus, daß sich Muckelchens Freundin mit großem Elan und Engagement um das Management kümmert. Das ist eine wahnsinnig große Entlastung.

Sonntag, 5.30.
Meine Krämpfe sind weg. Nix wie ab auf's Rad! Durch ein Mißverständnis ist nach 3 Runden niemand zum Wechseln da. Ok, hängen wir noch eine Runde dran. Dann gibt's erst mal Frühstück - und Regen.

Danach fahren Muckelchen und chrrup150 in gewohnter Manier ihre Turns. Auch Jens motiviert sich noch mal zu einem Kraftakt. Was der Junge mit seinem nicht vorhandenen Training in diesem Jahr in Duisburg zeigt: Chapeau.
Er übergibt gegen 11.30 an mich. Das Rennen ist mittlerweile zu einer Schlammschlacht geworden und einige Streckenteile sind an den Grenzen der Fahrbarkeit angekommen. Deshalb paßt auch meine Zeitplanung nicht: 3-4 Runden und es ist vorbei. In meiner 3. Runde wird ein relativ langer Singletrail gesperrt und die FahrerInnen über eine Hochgeschwindigkeitsstrecke geschickt. So komme ich mit meiner 4. Runde 15 Minuten "zu früh" durchs Ziel und "muß" noch eine Runde fahren.

13.08:  Zieldurchfahrt. Ende. Aus. Vorbei. Gottseidank.

Gegen 15 Uhr: Teamfoto mit Managerin. Danach geht es in den allgemeinen Aufbruch nach Hause..

Fazit: Ganz, ganz große Klasse. Ich durfte nette Leute kennenlernen, die mit Schwung, Herz und Hirn bei der Sache waren. Trotz allen Widrigkeiten hat das Team zusammengehalten und sich gegenseitig nach vorn gebracht.

Ich danke allen, die zum Gelingen beigetragen haben, ganz besonders aber
Muckelchens Freundin für ihre umsichtige und ausgezeichnete Arbeit als Team-Managerin, Jens für seine kurzfristige Zusage und die "Rettung" des Teams in letzter Minute, chrrup150 für seinen Kampfgeist und beispielhafte Willenstärke, die den Rest ziemlich motiviert haben dürfte und last but not least Muckelchen für seine unermüdliche und aufopferungsvolle Arbeit bei allem, was zu tun war - egal, ob es die Logistik oder das Fahren selbst war.
Wenn ich mir etwas wünschen darf: Mit Euch wäre ich nächstes Jahr gern wieder in einem Team.

Kaputt, aber sehr zufrieden,

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (10. August 2008)

Klasse!

Schön, dass es so gut geklappt hat. Ich bin ehrlich Stolz auf euch! Das meine ich wirklich ehrlich.
Schade, das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Gut, das Ihr noch einen tollen Ersatz gefunden habt.

Eckard, das hast Du toll hinbekommen. Schön, das Du, Stefan, Chris und unser ATOC-Ersatzmann Jens das Team so Klasse präsentiert haben.

Bis bald,

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (10. August 2008)

noch mehr bilder:
http://www.duisburger-biker.de/HP Seiten/DieFocus24StundenvonDuisburg 2.htm
ich werd morgen, wenn ich mich erholt hab auch noch ein wenig berichten, aber ich kann bofh nur zustimmen


----------



## bofh (11. August 2008)

E.


----------



## Stemmel (11. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Ja, selbstverständlich - aber für alle Neugierigen, hier die Kurzfassung vorab:



Das hört sich nach einem sehr sehr tollen Wochenende an!  Schade, dass wir nicht dabei sein konnten.  Aber vielleicht ja im nächsten Jahr.

Und das Teamfoto mit Managerin muss auch noch nachgeliefert werden....


----------



## bofh (11. August 2008)

Hier ist auf Bild 24 Muckelchen zu sehen. 

Hier gibt es die Detailergebnisse: http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/duisburg/Results04176.htm

E.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage: Ist das mit den Trikots noch akut, oder jetzt nach dem Rennen nicht mehr?


----------



## bofh (12. August 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ist das mit den Trikots noch akut, oder jetzt nach dem Rennen nicht mehr?


Akut ist es nicht mehr, aber aktuell. Wenn sich jemand findet (zur Not auch ich ), der das Triple Triangle vektorisiert und sich um die Organisation der Trikots kümmert (wenn's gar niemand anderes macht, kümmer ich mich auch darum), steht dem "Triple Triangle RacinG Team"-Trikot nichts mehr im Wege.

E.

PS: Wenn ich mich darum kümmere, gibt es mindestens einen Menschen, der definitiv keines der Trikots bekommt: Der Typ, der hinter "Re-spekt" steckt.


----------



## Stemmel (12. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> PS: Wenn ich mich darum kümmere, gibt es mindestens einen Menschen, der definitiv keines der Trikots bekommt: Der Typ, der hinter "Re-spekt" steckt.



Der wollte Euch doch treffen... Hat das geklappt oder konntet ihr erfolgreich flüchten?


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Der Typ, der hinter "Re-spekt" steckt.



Durftest Du ihn kennenlernen??


----------



## bofh (12. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Der wollte Euch doch treffen... Hat das geklappt oder konntet ihr erfolgreich flüchten?


Mir ist nichts bekannt, daß sich jemand mit diesem IBC-Nick bei uns blicken lassen hat.
Und das ist auch gut so. 

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (12. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> E.



Das denke ich auch....


----------



## chrrup150 (12. August 2008)

Ich hätt ihn eh abgehängt


----------



## Re-spekt (12. August 2008)

na wie erfolgreich war "GT" denn in Duisburg ?

habt ihr - oder euere Räder aufgegeben - oder gar durchgehalten ? mit 8, 4 oder 2 Mann ?


----------



## bofh (12. August 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> na wie erfolgreich war "GT" denn in Duisburg ?
> habt ihr - oder euere Räder aufgegeben - oder gar durchgehalten ? mit 8, 4 oder 2 Mann ?


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. 

E.


----------



## chrrup150 (12. August 2008)

sucht mann "respekt(Form der Achtung und Ehrerbietung)" geht mann zu den leuten die trotz widrigster bedingungen durchalten.
sucht mann leute die trotz der widrigsten bedingungen durchalten, sucht mann nich bei "Re-spekt (der Nick)"


----------



## Re-spekt (12. August 2008)

was für euch nicht des schreibens - ist für mich nicht des lesens wert ! ´

ergo *"unter ferner liefen"* _Aus der Ergebnisbekanntgabe bei Pferderennen. Nachdem Erster, Zweiter usw. genannt waren, wurden die Mähren, die kilometerweit hinterhergezockelt waren, nur noch summarisch aufgezählt: "ferner liefen_: ..."

Dies Forum wird doch von GT betreut ? 

an diese Betreuer: 
sollte GT (Samsonite / MaxiCosi) - ein Interesse an einer erfolgreichen Teilnahme in Duisburg 2009 haben, 
(wie Votec oder Fokus) es wäre sogar innerhalb des Werbebudget möglich (wenn da etwas ist)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (12. August 2008)

Warum wird es immer wieder beleidigend???  :kotz:


----------



## Re-spekt (12. August 2008)

alles nur gegenseitige Provokation !!


aber da war doch tatsächlich einer der mit nem GT ne 16 ner Zeit gefahren ist  ! ? 

"6:  15:32.43,9     2   2:32.43,9   152.   189.     16.59,0       1."

 Christian 

P.S.
pofh und hein - waren bestimmt auch dabein ! ?


----------



## bofh (12. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Warum wird es immer wieder beleidigend???  :kotz:


Weil zB. ich statt erwachsen den Typ auf die Ignoreliste zu setzen, immer noch auf sein hohles Geblubber antworte. Tut mir leid, ist aber jetzt abgestellt.

E.


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2008)

Mensch E.

Wuffi nicht zitieren, sonst lese ich seine Postings ja doch noch


----------



## bofh (12. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wuffi nicht zitieren, sonst lese ich seine Postings ja doch noch


Kommt bis zum nächsten Mal ganz bestimmt nicht wieder vor. Versprochen.

E.


----------



## chrrup150 (12. August 2008)

und wiedereinmal: wer lesen ist klar im vorteil, denn: 
GT USA [derzeit ohne direkten Herstellersupport] und jetzt reichts tschö mit ö!!!
Nachtrag zum rennberichtvon eckart,
samstag gegen 10 ich komme im lager an und finde auch alle auf anhieb sehr sympatisch, auch mit unseren umliegenden nachbarn herscht ein sehr harmonisches miteinander. 
samstag gegen 13 uhr start sven (jens) startet als erster, und dafür meinen ersten respekt, denn in so einer grossen masse zu starten und as als komplett untrainiert, ich sag nur super.
als ich dann meinen ersten lauf hatte war ich total nervös, wie wirds werden? wie läuft das neue rädchen im gelände? wie werd ich mich zwischen den anderen fahrern zurechtfinden? doch dann als ich denn staffelstab am arm hatte und aufm rad sass bin ich einfach gefahren wie beim kurierfahren. und die strecke lag mir ganz gut die steigungen bin ich im teifflug rauf, hände an die hörnchen, gabel blockiert und gibs ihm. vom kurierfahren bin ich kaum schalten gewohnt und erst recht nicht vorne so das ich den ersten runden fast alles aufm grossen 48 blatt gemacht hab.
dann meine erste abwechslung. 
als ich mit meinem 2. lauf dran war ging auch alles gut bis zum ende meines laufs. in der zielzone kurz vor der wechselzone rutsch mir bei knapp 40 sachen das vorderrad weg und ich fliege laut erzählungen durch die luft. der streckenposten nimt sich meiner an und führt stützend ducrh die wechselzone, in der muckelchen dann noch den staffelstab nehmen konnte zum rettungswagen.
ca 1h stunde später war ich dann wieder am zelt. ein wenig benebelt, aber sonst nur prellungen und schürfwunden. 
einen lauf musste ich allerdings aussetzten. die anderen haben mir da total leid getan. muckelchen, bofh und sven haben sich ins zeug gelegt und sind heldenhaft weitergefahren, DAS war meine motivation nicht aufzugeben. 
als ich dann wieder ander reihe war wars schon dunkel. ich kamm wegen der prellungen kaum hoch von meiner luftmatratze, doch sahras spruch wenn ich erst wieder auf meinem bock sitze siehts schon wieder ganz anders aus hatt wahre wunde gewirkt, DANKE
und es war tatsächlich so fahren ging gut, laufen und alles ander nicht, aber das war ja auch egal. 
in der nacht wurde ich dann wieder wieder von muckelchen abgelöst der sich wirklich wacker geschlagen hatt während ich fast eine stunde schlief. 
als ich dann wieder an der reihe war (sven und bofh hatten sich erstmal mit heftigsten krämpfen in die nacht verabschiedet), fings an zu regnen und das war genau mein wetter)
doch gegen 4 uhr morgens liessen auch meine konzentration und kräfte nach und ich bin rein ins zelt schlafen und essen.   
aber schlechte stimmung ahb ich trotzdem keine wahrgenommen, nur allseits erschöpfung.
als ich dann wieder aufwachte war bofh auf der strecke, auch sven erklärte sich nochmal für fit genug um einen lauf zu absolvieren. eine riesige portion respekt an euch beide dafür. 
den rest bekomme ich nicht mehr ganz auf die reihewegen total übermüdung und den nachwirkungen des crashs.
ncoh einmal ein dickes lob an meine drei fahrenden mitstreiter: Sven für seine kurzfristige zusage, trotz absoluten nulltrainigs (superleistung), an muckelchen für seinen durchalte willen und seine konstanten fahrleistungen, an bofh für seine organisation und das er nach den heftigen krämpfen noch so viel gefahren ist und natürlich den meisten lob für sahra. ihre leistung das komplette management unihre aufopferung für das team haben uns gerettet und waren senastionell.
leute nächstes jahr werd ich liebend gerne wieder mit euch in duisburg an den start gehen

ihr wart einfach SUPER!!!!


----------



## Stemmel (12. August 2008)

Gänsehaut, wenn ich Eure Berichte so lese... 

Hoffentlich geht es Dir schon wieder besser! 




Bei allem Respekt: Ich glaube, ich werde jetzt auch zum ersten Mal die Ignorieren-Funktion ausprobieren!


----------



## Re-spekt (12. August 2008)

.......ach die Betreuung durch den Importeur (Markengeber (Hersteller)) wird nicht mehr angeboten,
warum haben die sich wohl verabschiedet ?   _ -zuviel Ignoranz-_?!


----------



## Stemmel (12. August 2008)

Ha, klappt hervorragend!


----------



## chrrup150 (12. August 2008)

so die offiziellen bilder sind online:
41761 bofh
41762 chrrup150
41763 muckelchen
41764 sven
http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/search/260/41762?page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (12. August 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> 41764 sven









E.


----------



## Muckelchen (13. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> E.


 
Sven der geschaltete Singelspeeder!
Heute Abend stelle ich auch noch ein paar Bilder und einen kurzen Bericht ein.

M.


----------



## Muckelchen (13. August 2008)

Es wurde ja schon fast alles gesagt, ich kann immer noch nicht glauben das es schon vorbei ist.
Das Team hat funktioniert, wir hatten super nette Nachbarn und fast 
perfektes Wetter. Wer nicht dabei war hat wirklich was verpasst.
Es war ein absolut GEILES Wochenende mit super netten Leuten - DANKE!

Das Event war sehr gut organisiert.
Die vielen Zuschauer waren super, die haben die Fahrer teilweise 24h lang angefeuert!
z.B.:
- die Jungs auf dem Hügel mit fast 24h AC/DC Mucke
- die Leute am Schlusshügel, am Tag mit rasseln und in der Nacht mit Fackeln 
und und und...

So hier nun mal einpaar Impressionen von Duisburg.

Das Fahrerlager





Kurze Teambesprechung und dann auf zur Streckenbesichtigung





Unser Team - Maskottchen & Alarmanlage Amba





Endlich perfektes Bikewetter 





13:00Uhr es ist vollbracht





Done - Das Team mit Teammanagerin:





Bofh - Chrrup150 - Sarah - Muckelchen - Sven

DU 2009 im 4er Team ich bin dabei!


----------



## Muckelchen (14. August 2008)

Hier noch ein Bericht von einem Zuschauer:

http://www.aerogate.net/forum/showpost.php?p=5000&postcount=1

M.


----------

